# [SOLVED] Emachine with MS 7207 Ver 2.0 MotherBoard



## zxasxz46 (Aug 31, 2011)

had to get new hard drive for Emacnine T6420 with MS 7207 Ver 2.0 MotherBoard that has intergrated nic, I need drivers for the intergrated nic , "other PIC bridge Driver" and SM Bus controller I have tried all sites
emachine is no help , motherboard site says it has a 
Integrated 10/100 LAN in MCP51G + PHY Realtek RT8201CL 
no luck at all trying to find drivers and getting the driver for the nic card to even searh the internet
can ANyone help me?
XP Sp3 (OS)
thanks
Jerry


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Emachine with MS 7207 Ver 2.0 MotherBoard*

Download the Chipset driver *here*

The Chipset driver contains the ethernet driver.


----------



## zxasxz46 (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Emachine with MS 7207 Ver 2.0 MotherBoard*

makinu1der2, Thanks for your helpl!


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Glad you got it sorted.


----------

